# brp tire truer?????



## jason_clark (Nov 4, 2006)

what are you guys using to true the tires?? i have a integy autotruecut truer, is the any adopters out there that would work?? thanks guys


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

jason_clark said:


> what are you guys using to true the tires?? i have a integy autotruecut truer, is the any adopters out there that would work?? thanks guys


You will need to make them. I purchased a few old adapters and remade them to fit the rear wheels & non bearing fronts and the bearing fronts. If you neeed any ideas PM me and i'll shoot you some pictures.

Mike Clark


----------



## Fail Racing (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.exotekracing.com/EXOTEK_NEWS/Entries/2007/11/17_MICRO_ARBOR.html


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Fail Racing said:


> http://www.exotekracing.com/EXOTEK_NEWS/Entries/2007/11/17_MICRO_ARBOR.html


That looks sweet but will it fit a BRP wheesl with or without bearings? If you posted it you must have one so lets us know. What size is the main arbor shaft?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use the Inetgy tire truer for the BRP tires. For the front (with barrings) I use the 1/12th scale arbor:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKTK6&P=7
For the rear I use the 1/8th arbor - but I had to modify it slightly:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKTK4&P=7
The modification is taping the end of the arbor that attaches to the truer for a 4-40 screw. The rear tire will fit on, and I run the 4-40 screw threw the tire and tighten it to the arbor. This works very well. 
Looking at the Exotec arbors, I am not sure if they will fit the rear tire. But at $8.00, it's worth seeing if one will!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK - the Exotec (all 3) do not fit the BRP tires. I tried....


----------

